# Still no ESPNU HD feed



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, here we are about to start another year of College football and we're still waiting and grumbling about why Dish can't get its contracts department to work out a deal that allows the HD feed to be provided to us customers.

I'm sure that many of you, like myself, have filled their complaint/request basket full of irate messages trying to get some movement on this issue..

Will we go through another season without the HD feed?:nono2:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I apologize for this inconvenience. I enjoy HD too. I will forward this request to the programming department. Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure ESPNU HD will appear when Dish finalizes their new contract with Disney for their carriage.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm pretty sure ESPNU HD will appear when Dish finalizes their new contract with Disney for their carriage.


Agreed.

Dish missed the launch window for ESPNUHD years ago. Who knows exactly why. For that matter, DirecTV didn't carry ESPNUHD for about a year after it launched if memory serves correctly, but obviously they have had it for a while now.

Once the Dish/Disney problem over those HD feeds (ESPNNews, ABC Family, Disney, and Disney XD) surfaced and Dish lost those feeds... it became obvious that ESPNUHD was a pipe dream until that got settled.

No pressure to settle that until the other Dish/Disney contract expires... at which time I expect Disney to want "all or nothing" for their channels... and since I don't see Dish losing all the other feeds too... I think we can expect that whenever the new deal is done, we will get back those feeds we lost + finally ESPNUHD.

I don't know when that will happen though.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Add me to the wish list, I want the HD feed for this also.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

and now the SD feed is even worse. Smaller and letterboxed, UGHHHHHHHH


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

+1 for ESPNU HD, along with Disney, ESPN News & ABC Family........all channels that my local cable has in HD, but Dish doesn't

Seriously thinking about changing over


----------



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

+1 for all the Disney-owned properties in HD. I for one would be willing to pay extra for it. A poster mentioned (in the other Disney/ESPN/ABC HD dispute thread) that a Dish CSR had told them that a deal was in the works. Supposedly towards the end of July. But now it's end of August, and still no new information. 

I'm not the world's biggest sports fan, but the new college football season is upon us, and basketball's not far behind. It would be really nice to have ESPNU in HD. Also, I just watched the new Phineas and Ferb movie on Disney XD. Sure would have been nice to see it in HD, as it was intended. It's been a year since this dispute began. I'd really like to see some resolution.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

sheltrk,

I don't have any new information that I can provide you about the Disney/ESPN U HD feeds. I know it has been a while since the contract negotiations began and I apologize for this inconvenience. When new information is available, I will update the thread. I will submit a request for the HD feeds to our programming department for you. Thanks.


----------



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Ray C. I can understand Dish corporate not wanting to comment on on-going negotiations. But it would be really nice to know what sort of time frame is expected.


----------



## jrod2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes definitely want the ESPN/Disney HD channels, but not the longhorn network!

Dish do not agree to add LHN if and when the dispute with Disney is resolved!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 1, 2011)

ESPNU HD in time for the college football season would be nice.

Mudbug


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Add one more vote here for ESPNU HD!


----------



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

Add another please. Not having ESPN U and ESPN News in HD could very easily cause me to switch to DTV


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

aaronbud,

I have submitted a programming request form to our programming department for you about adding ESPN U in HD. Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Mark Martin,

I have submitted a request form for you also. We just added MLB Network to our channel lineup so I would like to see ESPN U in HD too.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

mudbug,

I have also submitted a request form for you. Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 1, 2011)

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> mudbug,
> 
> I have also submitted a request form for you. Thanks.


Thanks

Mudbug


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Not going to help. Won't be seeing this till the Disney crud is resolved.


----------



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Mark Martin,
> 
> I have submitted a request form for you also. We just added MLB Network to our channel lineup so I would like to see ESPN U in HD too.


Thanks Ray. I appreciate your effort and know these decisions are out of your hands. I was a 10 year DTV user and I like Dish but there is little doubt that DTV has a huge advantage over Dish in two areas, sports coverage and HD locals. What is not mentioned here is that DTV customers can watch the Big Ten network from anywhere in the country plus the ESPN U and ESPN News HD issues.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm pretty sure ESPNU HD will appear when Dish finalizes their new contract with Disney for their carriage.


Any estimated date for that?


----------



## yzq32 (Feb 24, 2007)

Agree with ESPNU HD. And I hope that the Longhorn Network is available to all those within the great state of Texas with their standard package. All those north of the Red River need to pay extra.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

John W said:


> Any estimated date for that?


heard mutterings about end of the year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> heard mutterings about end of the year.


If true, then we miss another season of college football... and the early part of the next basketball season at minimum.

During football the ACC usually has at least 1 game a week on ESPNU, so I really wish this deal would get done sooner than later.


----------



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If true, then we miss another season of college football... and the early part of the next basketball season at minimum.
> 
> During football the ACC usually has at least 1 game a week on ESPNU, so I really wish this deal would get done sooner than later.


Ya'll play football in the ACC? :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark Martin said:


> Ya'll play football in the ACC? :grin:


Supposedly. They call it football anyway


----------



## sheltrk (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, it's been well over a month and still no new information. Any chance we'll have ESPNU in HD before NCAA basketball starts up? If not, maybe in time for Bowl season?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Probably not. Who knows, maybe they'll drop ESPN altogether by then.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

coldsteel said:


> Not going to help. Won't be seeing this till the Disney crud is resolved.


Honestly, probably a waste of time posting to ask, because coldsteel is 100% correct. The longer it goes on, the more probability Dish will not carry Disney channels in HD they don't now unless they win in court. Otherwise, they will not lose enough subs to even count.


----------

